# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  What is love?

## Nevodark

*What is love?*

----------


## Dovah



----------


## Nevodark

10 hour version too!, Good shit

----------


## rayts100

Baby don't hurt me.

----------


## Phocito

Don't hurt me...

----------


## pookthetook

*10 hours later*

Damn, it's not long enough... guess I need to put it on youtuberepeat..

----------


## Vengfull

No more...

----------


## zrg

Love is a variety of different feelings, states, and attitudes that ranges from interpersonal affection to pleasure. It can refer to an emotion of a strong attraction and personal attachment

----------


## Andreaspenna

> Love is a variety of different feelings, states, and attitudes that ranges from interpersonal affection to pleasure. It can refer to an emotion of a strong attraction and personal attachment


I think you are right!  :Smile:

----------


## Diboe

Bacon. Love is Bacon

----------


## Verum

Shrek is love Shrek is life

----------


## Nevodark

Excellent bump, I think philosophically its a 3/10

----------


## fat_Barbie

its... 
... baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more!
tuts tuts tuts tuts tu tuts tuts

----------


## hackerlol

hackerlol is love.

----------


## artemarkantos

What is love? Nobady know!

----------


## Catrell

baby don't hurt me
no more

----------


## AimexCheats

When you feel connected to someone.

----------


## francisbaud

One direct consequence of love is to be willing to lose something so the other beloved person gains something. And a pretty radical example of this would be when someone, during their life, gives an organ (a kidney, let's say) to a beloved person.

----------

